# "Washy hair all myself!"



## n2photos (Mar 27, 2006)

:heart: This is my littlest bundle of joy :hugs: having a VERY proud moment.  Yip, she was "washy hair all myself!"  This was just a blast to see her giving it a try on her own and boy was she proud.  So pictures were snappin' and she was just eatin' it all up.  Miss Allie is 2yrs and 3 months of nothing but HIGH ENERGY and just a total HOOT!  She keeps us  all day long.

Just thought I would make a little momento  of the moment and share.
Thanks for looking and checking out my little gal  who makes us oh so happy!:heart: 







I kinda played around in a program and liked this little bubble effect.  Found it a little fitting for the moment. 





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 27, 2006)

what cute shots. love the model pose in the bottom right corner


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2006)

Not only are these very cute photos of your little Miss Allie, I also like the way you put them together... and in this case I even like the bubble-effect! It works well with the theme, very well, I think. Ah, and your little bundle of energy and joy has such cute expressions! I love her pic in the upper righthand corner .


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2006)

Excellent - cute shots! You'll be able to embarass her later in life with them!!

Rob


----------



## Alison (Mar 28, 2006)

Adorable! Love the bubbles, looks perfect for a scrapbook page


----------



## n2photos (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

And Allison I scrapbook and never even thought of that...DUH!
Guess what the next page shall be.  Thanks for the idea, hee hee.


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 28, 2006)

What a cute little girl - and great shots too!   What Rob said...  you'll need a poster-size print to display at her wedding reception...


----------



## anicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Give that girlie a handful of M&M's!  Job well done!!!


----------



## n2photos (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks DestinDave...I am sure that will knock me outta the running for Mother of the Year that year....lol

Thanks Anicole, she would love that since her favorite word is CHOCOLATE.  ha ha  (SERIOUSLY)


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

Too cute for words!!!!  : )


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

beautiful child...she is so photogenic....bet you take shots of her all the time....

sweet with the bubbles...


----------



## n2photos (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks photo gal and aprilraven.

Yes, aprilraven more pics than you can imagine.  When she is all grown up.  It is gonna be easy to break out the albums and watch her grow up all over.  hee hee  (I drive the hubby NUTS!)


----------

